# Starter solenoid brass bolts?



## Chazz (Mar 8, 2010)

In short: where can I find a replacement for one of those funky brass bolts on the starter motor solenoid? Specifically, the larger one that the battery cable connects to.


Now, as for why.....

Well, it's pretty much because I had a brain fart and made an idiot of myself. In the process of removing the starter so I can work on the wiring and insulation, I forgot to unhook the battery. So, trying to loosen the nuts that secure the battery cable to solenoid connection, I kinda welded the two big brass nuts to their brass bolt when my socket touched them. At this point, I slapped myself and called it a night.
When I went back to the project later on, I unhooked the battery cable, and in trying to take off the starter, those "welded" nuts were very hard to remove.....well, because they were stripping the threads from the bolt.

So the bolt is FUBAR, and I removed the solenoid cover and took out said bolt in order to replace it. Sure sounded simple, but I cannot for the life of me find a replacement BOLT anywhere on the internet. Just replacement starters, solenoids, and "repair kits" that cost as much as a darn starter itself. I would like to just get a new bolt for a few bucks, but I can't find anyone to sell me one.

I thought for a second about going to the hardware store and picking up a similar-sized brass bolt, but the original bolt has a special head on it that I'm not exactly sure what it's for, but they don't make things special for no reason.


So does anyone know where I can get another one of these bolts? Or would it be okay to go to Home Depot/Lowes/etc and find a generic brass bolt that fits okay?


Please tell me I don't have to buy a whole new friggin' starter because I screwed up this one little bolt.....


Oh, and by the way (just for the record): The starter worked fine after my little incident. I had to drive the GTO to my new apartment, and it started up just fine. So I don't think I fried anything inside the starter, just welded the nuts to the bolt.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

PM me your offer for a used one.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

That is a special bolt that has a head on the inside of the solenoid. The head is the contact point for the solenoid high current switch. If you get the bolt , you will still have to completely disassemble the solenoid. Why don't you get a new
solenoid?

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Replace the starter solenoid. You should be able to pick one up at any auto parts store.


----------



## Chazz (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I already price-checked a couple places for starters/solenoids, and this is what I found:

Advanced Auto Parts: 
solenoid - $79, entire starter - $49

O'Reilly Auto Parts:
no solenoid listed, entire starter - $49

So that's why I asked if I could just get a bolt from somewhere. There's no reason to pay $80 for a solenoid when I can get an entire starter (solenoid included) for $50.


So I came home today, read y'alls replies, and decided to check again. I forgot to check one place when I did my initial search.....so I called them today.

Auto Zone:
solenoid - *24.99, 14.99 w/ 2y warranty*

Who would have thought that Auto Zone would be my saving grace here....


Anyway, so I got a new solenoid for $15.

pontiac: Thanks for the offer. If I decide to go ahead and replace the bolt on the old solenoid, I'll give you a buzz.



Maybe I can get back to actually driving this car again...

Thanks guys!


----------

